# الطقـــس



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

س(1) ما المقصود بكلمة "طقوس"؟(Rites)



الطقس كلمة يونانية(تاكسيس) "taksis" بمعني نظام وترتيب وفي الاصطلاح الكنسي القبطي نظام وترتيب القائمين بالخدمة الكهنوتية والصلوات العامة والخاصة وترتيب واقامة أسرار الكنيسة السبعة وصلوات التبريك والتدشين والتكريس والرسامات والتجنيز والابتهالات وشكل الكنيسة ورتب الكهنوت وملابس الخدام.


ولما استراحت الكنيسة من الاضطهادات الرومانية التي استمرت نحو 3 قرون, أخذت ترتقي بالطقوس الي ان وصلت الي اسمي درجة من النظام والكمال وثبت اسلوب الطقس الممارس بروعة ودقة حتي الان.


ويقول المتنيح القمص متي المسكين:"ان الطقس هو الشكل والمضمون النهائي لنظام خدمة الصلوات والتسابيح واقامة القداس وبقية اسرار الكنيسة".


ودعا الي الاعتدال في ممارسة الطقس أي عدم الممارسة بدون روح او الاهتمام حتي الاعياء في تكميل مايلزم وما لا يلزم او التطويل واضافة صلوات ليست في موضعها او الحان لا تدخل في مضمون الخدمة رغبة في التطويل والتباهي والاعلان الشخصي عن المهارة في الطقوس لا اعلانا عن روحانيتها وأصالتها وبذلك يفقد الطقس_في رايه_قوته وهدفه الروحي.


هذا عن" الافراط" الممل في الطقسص وفي نفس الوقت هو يعارض "التفريط" المخل بالاستهتار بالطقس او باختصاره او بالاسراع بتأديته بطريقة تشعر جموع المصلين بانه شئ غير ذي اهمية.


ويضيف ان كلا الوضعين يفقد الطقس أهميته كواسطة لايقاظ الوعي الروحي, ورفع النفس الي الله ويصبح ليس معينا للعبادة بل ثقلا عليها".




س(2) ما هي مصادر طقوس الكنيسة؟



الطقوس مصدرها الكتاب المقدس بصفة خاصة والوحى الالهى بصفة عامة علاوة على التقليد المسجل والمتمثل فى قوانين الاباء الرسل (127 قانونا) وتعايم الاباء الرسل (الدسقولية) وقوانين المجامع المسكونية المقدسة والمعترف بها فى الكنيسة القبطية الارثوكسية (قبل مجمع خلقيدونية سنة 451 وحدوث الانشقاق).


وكذلك قوانين الاباء البطاركة الاقباط والتقاليد العظيمةالمُسلّمة للكنيسة من عهد الكنيسة الاولى واضعة امام اعين المؤمنين قول الوحى المقدس "لاتنقل التخم(الحدود-الرسم-الترتيب-الوضع ) القديم الذى وضعة اباؤك" (أم18"22)


ومن المؤكد ان الله قد خلق الكون كلة بترتيب عجيب واهتم بضرورة ترتيب طقوس بيتة وعبادتة لانة


"اله ترتيب ونظام وليس اله تشويش" (تك 34:14)



س(3) متي بدأت ممارسة الطقوس في العبادة؟



كانت للاباء الأوائل طقوس خاصة للعبادة مثل طقس ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب بالنسبة لتقديم الذبائح, وطقس ملكي صادق الذي استخدم الخبز والخمر, (علي مثال السيد المسيح), وطقوس الشريعة الموسوية التي امر بها الرب موسي ,بعدما رتبها الله وسلمها له علي الجبل لكي يدونها ويشرحها للشعب وسلمها للكهنة اللاويين ويحدد دور كل منهم في الخدمة .
وقد صنع موسي خيمة الاجتماع (بيت الله المتنقل) في برية سيناء, علي المثال الذي أراه الله له علي الجبل(خر 8:25_9) وشرح لموسي نظام الخدمة والخدام .
بالمثل تم عمل هيكل ثايت للذبائح (هيكل سليمان) وفرض السجود أمام الهيكل(مز 7:5) والصلوات اليومية السبع (مز 164:119) وغيرها من طقوس العهد القديم.
ويري بعض الاباء أن الله قد وضع لآدم طقس الذبيحة وعلمه كيف يقوم بذبحها وعلمه كيف يقوم بذبحها وسلخها ولبس جلدها (تك 30:3)
ليعلمه أن الدم يستره وقد خالف قايين طقس الذبيحة الدموية فرفض الرب ذبيحته غير الدموية.
ومن خالف الطقس القديم كان يعاقب بشدة. (راجع لا11 , عد 12, 1 أي 7:13_10 ,1 أي 15:26_21)





س (4) هل ثمة طقوس في العهد الجديد؟




نعم وهي مسلمة من السيد المسيح للرسل انفسهم (لو14:9_16) وقد سلموها للآباء الأولين ثم انتقلت الطقوس بالتقليد ثم تم تسجيلها كما قال القديس بولس "لأني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم ايضا"
(1 كو2:11_3), "وليكن كل شئ بلياقة وبحسب ترتيب"(1 كو 34:11),
"واما الامور(الخاصة بخدمة الكنيسة)الباقية عندما اجئ ارتبها"
(1 كو 34:11), "واحذروا كل اخ يسلك بلا ترتيب" (2 تي 6:3), "واحذروا الذين بلا ترتيب" (1 تي14:5), كما ان الله اله نظام (1 كو 34:14) ويحب النظام في العبادة.
وقد خضع السيد المسيح لطقوس العهد القديم وقدسها بممارسته لها وختمها بطقس الختان (لو 22:2_25) وامر الابرص باتمام طقوس التطهير لدي الكاهن (مت4:8) وعلم تلاميذه امورا كثيرة بخصوص الخدمة والقداس (أع 3:1). ولما اراد ان يبارك الاطفال وضع يدة علي رؤوسهم ليباركهم (مت 15:19)


وقد مارس الرسل "الطقس" (أع 23:21_26) ووضعوا ترتيبات للكنيسة وامروا بها (1كو 14, 2 تس15:2 ,6:3, في5:1, عب2:6, يع14:5 )
وشهد تاريخ الكنيسة ان الآباء الأولين استخدموا الطقوس في القرنين الأول والثاني (كما ذكره يوستينوس والعلامة ترتليانوس).


وقال القديس ايريانوس (تلميذ بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول): "ان الرسل سلموا لنا كل ما يختص بالكنيسة". وقال اكليمنضس الاسكندري :"ان مؤلفاتي تحتوي علي ما سمعته من أناس حفظوا التقاليد الحقيقية لبطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس ابا عن جد".


وقال القديس باسليوس الكبير "من التقليد (الرسولي) تعلمنا رسم الصليب علي جباهنا والاتجاه نحو الشرق وطقس التقديس وطقس المعمودية وباقي الصلوات التي يتلوها الكاهن



 س(5) لماذا لم يدون طقس القداس الالهي اوكيفية ممارسة الأسرار في الكتاب المقدس؟



ان الكتاب المقدس لم يدون به كل ما يتعلق بأمور العبادة وترتيبها وانما ترك ال ب ذلك للرسل بعد ما علمهم_لمدة اربعين يوما بعد القيامة_عما يجب ان يفعلوه(أع 3:1)وتستمد الكنيسة تعليمها من التقليد الرسولي الذي اجمعت عليه الكنائس الشرقيو والغربية "التقليدية"وسارت علي تلك الطقوس الي الآن (ولا سيما في مصر) .

وبالاختصار قد استمدت الكنيسة تعاليمها الطقسية من الأباء وانتقلت الي الاجيال التالية كما قال المرنم"اللهم بأذاننا قد سمعنا آباؤنا أخبرونا بعمل عملته في أيامهم منذ القدم" (مز 1:44)

وقد سارت المسيحية سنوات_قبل كتابة الأناجيل_ علي التقليد الشفاهي حيث وصلت كلمات المسيح للمؤمنين بالتلقين "الشفاهي" (2 يو12, 2 تي 2:2, 1تي20:6), وقد قال القديس بولس "ما تعلمتموه_ورأيتموه في_فهذا افعلوه" (في9:4) وأشار القديس بطرس الي ضرورة التمسك بما قاله السابقون
(2بط2:3)وحذر القديس بولس المؤمنين لكي "يتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب(طقسي) وليس حسب التقليد الذي أخذه منا"
(2تس6:3) وقد امتدحهم علي تمسكهم بالتقاليد الرسولية "تحفظون التقاليد كما سلمتها اليكم" (1كو7:11)

ويذكر استاذنا القمص منقريوس عوض الله(منارة الأقداس في شرح طقوس الكنيسة والقداس) ان البروتستانت قد استبدلوا
_في الترجمة البيروتية الحالية_كلمة"التقاليد" بكلمة"التعاليم" بينما كانت طبعة الكتاب المقدس_الخاصة بهم سنة1680 م_
تذكر كلمة "التقاليد" بدلا من كلمة "التعاليم" ولازالت الشواهد الموجودة (هوامش)الطبعة الحالية تذكر كلمة التقاليد.

وقال العلامة اوريجانوس:"انني عرفت من _التقليد_ الأناجيل الأربعة وأنها وحدها (السليمة والقانونية)..."وقال القديس باسليوس " اذا اهملت التقاليد غير المكتوبة لأصاب الاناجيل مضرة" (لأنها كانت مكملة لها) وقال القديس اغسطينوس: "اني ما كنت أؤمن بالأناجيل ان لم يقنعني بذلك صوت الكنيسة الجامعة" (أقوال الآباء الأوائل)

وقال القديس كبريانوس الشهيد "من التقاليد تعلمنا مزج الخمر بالماء"(رسالة 63 بالقداس) وقال القديس باسليوس "من التقليد تعلمنا تغطيس المعمد ثلاث مرات" وقال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم(في شرحه لرسالة كورنثوس الأولي1:11) : "ان الرسل لم يكتبوا كل شئ في رسائلهم بل انهم علموا بأشياء كثيرة غير مكتوبة فيجب أن نصدق الأمور الغير مدونة كلها كما نصدق المدونة".
من الجدير بالذكر أن المسيح صاحب الشريعة ولكنه اكتفي بوضع مبادئها العامة وترك لرسله أن يبنوا علي اساسها(1كو 10:3_11) بارشاد الروح القدس(أع 28:15)وهو ما حدث مثلا في المجمع الرسولي الأول (سنة 53 م) واتفقوا علي مبادئ كتابية ةأرسلوا بها منشورا عاما للكنائس (أع 25:15_30) كما أرشدهم الله الي موضوع اختيار "الشمامسة" (أع 6:6).
ويعترض البعض بقول السيد المسيح : " لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم؟" (مت 3:15) نجيب بأن المخلص لم يذم وصايا الكنيسة ولا التقاليد الرسوليه انما يرفض التقاليد التي اخترعها اليهود بدون وحي الله وضد ارادته الصالحة مثل مخاصمة الوالدين والغسلات التي بلا مبرر والمتناع تماما عن بعض الاكلات (راجع متي 6:15_12) وليس الصوم بعض الوقت عن الطعام الدسم.
والاعتراض بان موسي النبي قال : "تث 2:4 ,لا تزيدوا عن الكلام الذي انا اوصيتكم به ولا تنقصوا منه".
فلا علاقة له بالتقليد الروحي وانما بالنهي عن اضافة أو حذف أي نص مقدس.

هذا ومن شرط التقليد الروحي السليم:-
أ_ أن يكون موافقا للكتاب المقدس.
ب_ ان يكون هنالك اجماع عليه من الكنائس الرسوليه التقليدية.
ج_ أن يكون قديم م الرسل زالكنيسة الأولي).


س(6) ما هي فائدة الطقوس في العبادة المسيحية؟


يذكر نيافة الانبا غريغوريوس أن الطقوس مهمة جدا للعبادة لأن كل شئ نافع لابد أن يكون منظما. ونري النظام في الكون والافلاك التي تخضع في حركتها لقوانين منظمة لها.


ونري النظام أيضا في الأجهزة العديدة التي تعمل في جسم الأنسان وفي الجيش وفي كل عمل وضع وكل مجتمع ناجح.
واذا كان النظام شرطا أساسيا لنجاح الأعمال فكيف لا تكون الكنيسة _وهي ملكوت الله علي الأرض_ منظمة ومنسقة؟ وكيف لا تسير شئونها علي نظام وترتيب يتفق مع مشيئة الله ؟


+ أن الطقوس ممارسات خارجية للعقائد الايمانية الباطنية فتصديق الله عبادةوعبادته طقسا. ولذلك تسمي الصلاة والصوم والصدقة طقوسا كما ان الايمان بالتناول بأنه جسد الرب ودمه هو عقيدة, وأما صلوات القداس فهي طقوس والديانة التي بلا طقوس ديانة ناقصة وتختفي سريعا.


+أن الطقوس تعبر عن الرابطة الطبيعية بين الروح والجسد فالجسد يشترك مع الروح في السجود وفي التبرك بالمقدسات. والديانة التي تزعم انها روحية بحتة (في غني عن الطقوس) ليست مناسبة لبشر لهم روح وجسد ولا حتي الملائكة فهم يعبدون الله في طقوي ويسجدون لله ويسبحونه بنظام معين.


+أنها تنقل الاثر الروحي للنفس الباطنة عن طريق الحواس الخمس
فرؤيتنا للمسيح المصلوب لها اعظم الأثر من فاعلية ألف عظة ومثلها تأثيرات ألحان أسبوع الآلام وكذلك رؤية صور القديسين (الأيقونات) لها تأثيرات في النفس.


وكذلك ممارسة أسرار الكنيسة تتم بصورة ملموسة(محسوسة) ففي المعمودية لابد من التغطيس في الماء المصلي عليه ,وفي الميرون وسر مسحة المرضي لابد من المسح بالزيت ,وفي التناول نأكل جسد الرب ودمه تحت أعراض محسوسة هي الخبز والخمر..... الخ.


وتعتني الكنيسة بالموسيقي الدينية لما تنقله عن طريق الاذان الي القلوب ولهذا يقول ذهبي الفم "لو كنت عاريا من الجسد لكانت عطايا الله تمنح لك علي هذا النمط لكن حيث ان نفسك متحدة بجسدك فلزم ان يعطيك الله_بعلامات محسوسة_ما لا يدرك الا بالعقل"

+ أن الطقوس تقرب حقائق الديانة العالية : فمسح القربانة _في القداس_ يرمزالي عماد السيد المسيح , وتغطيتها في الصينية بالغطاء (الأبروسفارين) وتثبيته بلفافة صغيرة يقرب للأذهان قبر المخلص والحجر المختوم. وأن طقس غسل الأرجل يعيد للأذهان ما عمله يسوع ليلة الآمه والتعاليم المرتبطة به كالمحبة للجميع والاتضاع العملي.

+ تطبع الطقوس في النفس أثرا لا يمحي: فرؤية حادثة ما ليس كالسمعاع عنها وما نشاهده لا ننساه بسهولة.

+ والطقوس وسيلة مناسبة لاشراك الجسد مع الروح في العبادة: فعندما نصلي يقف الجسد او يسجد وينطق اللسان بكلمات الصلاة وتفكر الروح وتتأمل في الله وتتجه اليه وقال القديس بولس: "أطلب اليكم _ أيها الأخوة _ برأفة الله أن تقدموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية" (رو 1:12).

+ وأن الطقوس تنقل روح الديانة للأطفال : وحضور طفل للكنيسة ليس عبثا. وان كان لا يستفيد من كلامات الوعظ والارشاد الروحي لكن الطقوس تعلمه الكثير فيري الكهنة في ازيائهم التي تختلف عن بقية الناس ويتأثر بالألحان والترانيم والآلات الموسيقية ويرددها مقلدا ما سمعه. كما ان الطقوس لها تأثير في خيال الطفل وادراكه واحساسه.

+ تنقل الطقوس الديانة الي الجهلة والعوام: الذين يجهلون القراءة او يصعب عليهم متابعة العظات الرفيعة المستوي, يجدون خير عون لهم في الطقوس. فنظرة واحدة ليسوع المصلوب فيها غني عن قراءة عدة اصحاحات من الأنجيل قد لا يقد علي فهمها . والجاهل بالدين عندما يشاهد الطقوس الكنسية يتملكه الخشوع الورع, قبل ان تدخل الي ذهنه _او الي قلبه_ معاني الكتب وتفاسير الآباء القديسين كما ان رؤية صور القديسين درس عملي لهم عن اعمالهم الروحية.

+ والطقوس تذكر الناسين وتجدد عواطف الفاترين: فهي تثير في النفس ذكريات روحية جميلة قد تساها النفس البشرية بطبيعتها التي تنسي ما يقال باستمرار. لذا قررت الكنيسة سبعة صلوات يومية وقد ربطتها بمناسبات خاصة بآلام المسيح وموته وقيامته لنتذكرها علي الدوام.

وبالنسبة للفاترين الذين يدخلون الكنيسة _في الأعياد والمواسم فقط_ فأنهم ينتعشون بالصلوات والألحان وروعة الطقوس وتهرب منهم شياطين الحزن والكآبة كما كان يفعل داود بمزاميره لطرد الروح الشريرة من جسد شاول الملك.

+ والطقوس تثبت الديانة وتنقلها للأجيال التالية: يذكرعلماء النفس أن تكرار الممارسات الروحية_ أمام الصغار_ يطبع الدين في قلوبهم ولا ينمحي تأثيرها من نفوسهم.

ويذكر علماء الأجتماع أن الشعوب القديمة التي كانت تمارس طقوسا معينة في عبادتها قد تمسكت بها, ولم يتم ابعادها الا بجهود ضخمة وصراع شديد مع طول الوقت.

وعلي ذلك أثبتت الطقوس اليهوديه والطقوس المسيحية_ الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية_ أنها تعمق الديانة في نفوس تابعيها.

وقد ذكر أحد مشاهير البروتستانت في أمريكا مانصة: " ان اهمال الطقوس _ في الكنائس البروتستانتية_ كان من العوامل التي ساعدت علي تفشي داء الكفر والالحاد بين العامة".

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن المذاهب الغير تقليدية بدأت في استخدام الصور وبعض الطقوس في ممارستها التعبدية (أي الأسلوب المتكرر في الخدمة اليومية الأسبوعية ).
ويقول الكاتب الفرنسي جوستاف لوبون: " المعتقد الديني يقوم علي اليقين ولكنه لا يدوم الا بالطقوس والتقاليد.......وأنه من أكبر النعم التي تهدف اليها الأمة المحافظة علي النظم التي ورثتها". ومن ثم احتفظت كنيستنا القبطيه بالتعليم الواحد منذ أيام القديس مرقس الرسول وحتي الآن , بالرغم من عوامل الهدم والتخريب علي مدي الزمن !!

+ كما ان الطقوس خير دعاية عن الديانة: فهي تعطي لغير المؤمنين تعريفا بحقائق الديانة المسيحية عندما يتتبعون نظمها وترتيباتها في المناسبات ولأعياد فيعرفون ان يوم الرب انما هو يوم الأحد عندما تدق اجراس الكنيسة ويذهب المؤمنون اليها.

كما يعرف أهل العالم ما يتعلق بأصوامها وأعيادها وأكاليل الزواج وما يتلي في الجنازات وفي القداسات. وقد تكون هذه المعرفة سبيلا الي محبة المسيح والايمان به لا سيما وأن البعض يترددون علي الكنائس لسماع ألحانها وأنغامها ونظامها التعبدي في الأصوام مما يؤثر علي المشاعر وتصبح الطقوس خير ناقل لروح الدين لجميع النفوس.

+ الطقوس ايضا تصبغ المؤمنين بصبغة الوحدانية وحياة الشركة, فأي قبطي أرثوذكسي يذهب الي أي كنيسة ارثوذكسية في أي مكان في العالم لا يشعر أنه غريبا لأن القراءات والألحان والترتيبات كلها واحدة.

+ والطقوس هي تجسيد حي للكتاب المقدس: فالقداس الالهي يشرح لنا مراحل حياه السيد المسيح والآمه ى(ولا سيما في اسبوع الآلام)

+والطقوس تحمل في طياتها (لمن يؤديها بأمانة ) روح التقوي والأتضاع.

​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اسرار الكنيسه السبع المقدسه




الاول عايزة اشكر اختى الغاليه كاتى انها سمحتلى اخد بركه كبيرة زى دى واشترك معها فى كتابه الموسوع



س1 : ماذا نعنى بكلمه " سر " فى الكتاب المقدس؟




(أ) - المعنى الاعتيادى : _socret مثل قولنا "لا تبح بسر غيرك"( ام 9:25)
(ب)- وكل شىء مقدس وغير منظور : (myster=sacrament) كما فى الايات التاليه



+ "سر الرب لخائفيه" (مزمور 14:25)


+ "هذا السر العظيم" (أفسس32:5)


+ " عرفنا (الله) بسر مشيئته " (افسس 9:1)


+" "عظيم هو سر التقوى" (أتى16:3)


(ج)- وبمعنى رمز او اشارة او علامة: (sing,symbol) مثل :-


+ "سر السبع كواكب التى رايت .....وهى السبع ملائكه" (رؤ20:1)
+ "سر الاثم الآن يعمل..." (2تس 7:2)


س2- ما هو تعريف" السر الكنسى " (sacrament)؟ وما هى دلالاته؟

+هو اصطلاح كنسى يعنى به نعمه الهيه سريه لا نراها وينالها المومن بطريقه سريه _بفعل الروح القدس عن طريق صلوات يرفعها كاهن شرعى بطقس خاص مع وجود مادة السر.

والنعمه السريه فى الاعتراف هى محو الخطايا بدم المسيح وفى سر الميرون هى حلول الروح القدس على المدهون بزيت الميرون وفى سر الزواج جعل الشريكين واحدا...الخ.

+وفى تعريف اخر هو عمل مقدس به ينال المؤمن نعمه غير منظورة أو هو علامة حسيه سنها السيد المسيح لتشير لنعمه يمنحها للمؤمن وقوامه .

1- اشارة حسيه 2- شرع الهى 3- قوة تحويل النعمه الموعود بها من المسيح.


+ويقوال الارشيديكون حبيب جرجس "ان اسرار الكنيسه السبعه جاءت فى الكتاب بمعنى علامات تشير لامور مقدسه خفيه كقول الرسول بولس عن الزواج(هذا السر العظيم ...من نحو المسيح والكنيسه)" (افسس 31:5)
اى ان الاتحاد المحسوس بين الرجل والمراته علامه او رمز او امر روحى كائن وهو اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسه.

ويشترط ان تكون هذه العلامه محسوسه وانها توادى الى معرفه شىء اخر يشير اليه مثل قول الرسول بولس عن المعموديه "من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته" (رو3:6).
اى ان المعموديه "علامه" على موتالمسيح ودفنه وقيامته وكذالك الحال فى سر التناول "كلما اكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكاس تخبرون "تبشرون" بموت" الرب يسوع " الى ان يجىء" (اكو 26:11)
اى ان السر عمل مقدس ننال به نعمه غير منظوره وهو يناسب الطبيعه البشريه.

ولهذا رتب الله لموسى علامات حسيه تشير الى البر الذى سيناله المؤمن بذبيحه المسيح (فيما بعد) : كالختان _ الكهنوت_ الكفاره _ خروف الفصح_ خبزالتقدمة فى خيمه الاجتماع... الخ)

ويوجد تشابه بين السر وما يشير اليه مثل الغسيل بالماء فى المعموديه فهو امر مناسب يشير الى غسيل النفس من اقذار الخطيه وهكذا باقى الاسرار الكنسيه .

وبعض الاسرار تعاد .كسر مسحه المرضى وسر التوبه وبعضها لايعاد كالمعموديه والميرون والكهنوت .فبالمعموديه يصير المعمد ابنا لله وبالميرون يصير جنديا للملك السماوى وبالكهنوت يصير خادما للكاهن الاعظم.

+ ويقول احد الاباء : "ان جوهر الاسرار انها مؤسسه من الله وانها ذات هيئه (او صوره) وانها واسطه لكى ينال المؤمنين فيض النعمه".

"وانها ليست طقوس خارجيه يتميز بها المسيحى عن غيرة وانما الاسرار فى كنيستنا الارثوزكسيه _فى جوهرها_ هى : هبات _وباعمال مقدسه _تمنح المؤمن نعم الله غير المنظور تحت علامات منظورة"

ما هى شروط اتمام كل سر من اسرار الكنيسه المقدسه؟



لاتمام كل سر ثلاث شروط هى :



1- مادة ملائمه للسر كالمعموديه والخبز والخمر لسر الشركه ...الخ.

2- كاهن مشرطن(مرسوم) قانةنيا بعبارات معينه لتقديس السر.

3- كلمات الكاهن كقوله للمعمد "اعمدك باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس".

ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ وما فائدة كل منها؟
أسرار الكنيسه سبعه لدى الكنائس التقليديه (الارثوزكسيه والكاثوليكيه)
وهو عدد كامل وموافق حاجات الانسان الروحيه كما قلنا.

ولم تاخذ الطوائف البروتستانيه بهذا العدد بل اختلفت فيما تقبله منها . فقد قبل "مارتن لوثر" المعموديه والعشاء الربانى ( كما جاء فى كتابه " سبى بابل" ص 226) وقلده البروستانت المعاصرون. اما زينكيلوس وكلفن فقد اتكر التوبه ( سر الاعتراف) وقبل اولهما الزيجه وقبل الثانى الكهنوت.
وقد قبلت الكنائس الاسقفيه" التثليث "(الميرون) نظير عمل يضاف لمعموديه الاطفال بعد تعلمهم مبادى الايمان المسيحى ( وتوخر الكنيسه الكاثولكيه سر الميرون الميرون ولا تتممه بعد العماد مباشرا ) بينما ترفضه الكنائس الانجليه ويرى لوثر ان سر مسحه المرضى لا يقضى كاهنا بل يزعم ان كل مسيحى له الكفاءه والصلاحيه ان يقوم بالصلاه والرشامه بما يتناقض نص الكتاب بدعوه "القسوس " لممارسته ودهن المريض (يعقوب 14:5) "كوكلاء لسرائر الله"(اكو 1:4) واعطائهم ايضا مسئوليه ممارسه سر العماد (متى 19:28)وسر الشكر (لوقا 19:22) وسر التوبه (يوحنا 22:20)
ويقول القديس يوحناذهبى الفم" اسرار البيعه مصابيح الصدق لانها تبدد ظلمات الخطيه وتهب الذى يتناولها الحياه التى هى نور البشر".

+ومن فوائد اسرار الكنيسه انها لازمه لكل مؤمن كما يلى:

(أ) سر المعموديه .....وبها يولد الانسان ولادة جديدة من فوق بالماء والروح وتنير الذهن وتجدد الضمير وتبرر النفس من الخطايا الجديه والفعليه (اع 47:2).
(ب) وبالميرون ينال التثبيت فى المسيح وفى الحياه الروحيه الجديدة.
(ج) وبالافخارستينا يتغذى بالاتحاد بالمسيح ( يو 35:6) وهو قوت ضرورى للروح.
(د) سر التوبه (الاعتراف) لشفاء النفس من الامراض الروحيه الناتجه عن الخطيه ونوال الحل منها.
(ه) وفى سر المسحه ينال المريض الشفاء من الامراض الجسديه والروحيه وترفع التجربه عنه.
(و) وفى سر الكهنوت ينال الخادم موهبه الاستحقاق لخدمه الاسرار لتجديد رعيته .
(ز) وفى سر الزيجه تقوم حياة زوجيه شريفه ومقدسه ( وقد لا يحتاجه الذى يعيشون بتوليتهم ولكنهم فى الاصل ثمرة لهذا السر المقدس ) وهذا السر يفيد فى بقاء الذريه وحفظ الجسد من الدنس (تك 28:1) كدواء لثورة الجسد الترابى.

س_ لماذا تؤمن الكنيسه التقلديه بان الاسرار المقدسه سبعه فقط ؟


(أ) من شهادة الكناب المقدس الذى اوضح ان السيد المسيح قد اسسها (كما سياتى عن كل سر).

(ب) شهادة التقليد واقوال اباء الكنيسه الاولى (كما سياتى فى حينه).

(ج) لانها مقابله لمواهب الروح القدس السبع (اش2:11) والكنائس السبع والمنارات الذهبيه السبعه (رؤ 20:8) والاختام السعه (رؤ 1:5) وهو عدد كامل وقد ذكر الوحى المقدس فى اشاره الى انها: " الاعمدة السبعه التى نحتتها الحكمه فى بيتها "( أم1:9) اى فى الكنيسه

س_ ما الفرق بين راى الكنائس التقلديه وغير التقلديه فى الاسرار المقدسه؟؟؟


ترى الكنائس الارثوزكسيه والكاثولكيه ان الاسرار المقدسه " السبعه " هى ادوا فى يد الله (من وسائط النعمه ) يستخدمها الروح القدس لخدمه البشر ويفيض بالنعمعلى النفوسالمؤمنه التى تنالها بخلاف اسرار العهد القديم ( بالشريعه الموسويه ) التى كانت رمزا وظلا للخيرات العتيدة " فى العهد الجديد" ( عب1:10 .9:9_14 .19:7).

وتظهر فاعليه الروح القدوس فلى اهتمامها بطريقه سريه داخليه فليس للمياه او للزيت او لوضع اليد _ وغيرها_ قوة فى ذاتها للتطهير والتقديس للنفس مثل الطين الذى طلى به السيد المسيح عينى الاعمى وكانت ابصاره بقوة المسيح (وهى وسائل كالقلم بيد الرسام فليس به وحدة تتم المناظر الجميله وانما بيد الرسام).

ويرى بعض البروستانت ان اسرار الكنيسه _ او الطقوس بصفه عامه _ ليست سوى وسيله لتقويه الايمان . ولكن الكنيسه الاولى اعتادت ان تمنح الاطفال اسرار المعموديه
والميرون والشكر فما فائدتها اذ انهم لا يدركون معناها ومغزاها او فوائدها ؟ولا يعرفون ما هو الايمان؟؟
والواقع ان الاسرار لازمة للجسدكما قال ذهبى الفم " ايها المسيحى لو كنت عاريا من الجسد لكانت عطايا الله تمنح لك على هذا النمط ولكن نظرا لان نفسك متحدة بجسدك فلزم ان الله يقدم لك بعلامات محسوسه ما لايدرك الا بالعقل"

ومن المؤكد ان الالهيات لا يكن اعلانها للبشر الا تحت اعراض اشياء محسوسه ومتى تمثلت للحس كانت اشد تاثيرا فى النفس.
ويقول القس جيمس انس البروتستانتى الامريكى : ( ان الطقوس ليست اعمالا خياليه من القصد والمعنى بل مملوءه من الفوائد الدنيه).

ويذكر العلامه القبطى يوحنا بن زكريا ( المعروف بابن السباع ) ان الانسان له خمس حواس "ظاهرة " فيلزمنا ان نستخدمها فى الكنيسه فبحاسه النظر نتطلع الى مجد الله الحال على هيكله المقدس وجسدة ودمه الطاهرين ونسمع الموعظ بحاسه السمع ونشم رائحه البخور ونذوق ما اطيب الرب "مز8:34" ونلمس انجيله ونفتش فيه كما ان الانسان له " حواس خمس غير ظاهرة " وهى: القلب والفكر والعقل والذاكرة و التصور وهى مستغله ايضا فى اسرار الكنيسه .

س_ هل ممارسه اسرار الكنيسه السبعه منذ عهد الكنيسه الاولى ؟؟


مورست بالطبع منذ عهد الرسل وهو ما اوضحه الاوائل التىتؤكد اقوالهم عن الاسرار وفاعليتها واهميتها كما يلى


(1) " كما ان الانسان عند عماده يستنير بنعمه الروح القدس كذالك المعترف بخطاياه فى "سر" التوبه ينال الصفح بنعمه يسوع المسيح بواسطه (صلاة التحليل) الكاهن " (الانبا اثناسيوس الرسولى).

(2) " الجسد يغسل (فى المعموده ) لتطهير النفس والجسد يمسح (بالميرون) لتقديس النفس والجسد يقتات بجسد المسيح ودمه لتشبع النفس بالله"( العلامه ترتليانس).

(3) "تقدمو ا للمعوديه لا كماء بسيط بل كماء تمنح به النعمه الروحيه" ( كيرلس الاورشليمى "عظه فى الاسرار 2:3")

(4)" احترس من ان تظن الميرون مادة بسيطه( زيت عادى) لانه كما ان خبز الشكر (سر التناول) بعد استدعاء الروح القدس لا يكون خبزا بسيطا (عاديا) بل جسد المسيح هكذا الميرون . فالجسد يدهن بالميرون الظاهر واما النفس فتتقدس بالروح القدس ولا يسمى (زيتا ) عاديا لكن موهبه المسيح والروح القدس اذ يصير فعالا بحضور لاهوته "(القديس كيرلس الاورشمى 3:3).

(5) " الماء ليس شيئا سوى انه الماء ولكنه يتقدس من فوق بالنعمه فيجدد الانسان بالتجديد الروحانى" ( ذهبى الفم تفسير مت4:82).

(6) " هكذا فى المعموديه ايضا فبالشىء الحسى تحصل منحه المحاء واما المتمم فعقلى اعنى الولادة والتجديد" (ذهبى الفم تفسير مت4:82).

(7) "ان التناول من جسد ودم المسيح المقدسين جيد ومفيد ......لانه يعطى حياة ابديه"(باسليوس الكبير رساله 93)

(8) " الله يمنح نعمة الدرجه الاسقفيه برسم الخادم والله يمنح الكفايه فى الوظائف الكهنوتيه " ( القديس امبروسيوس فصل5).

هذا وقد ظلت الكنيسه القبطيه محافظه على طقوس كنيستها "بدون تغير" كما شهد به البعض


مصطلحات طقسية .. 


+ الخورس +


كلمة يونانية معناها الحرفى (صف) ومعناها الاصطلاحى : قسم من اقسام الكنيسة مثل حورس الموعوظين او خورس المؤمنين او خورس المرتلين امام الهيكل. وفيما بعد صارت تطلق ع جماعة المرتلين انفسهم.


+ المرد +


هو ما يردده الشعب فى الصلوات الليتورجية سواء نعقيبا ع مخاطبة الكاهن او عقب نداء الشماس .


+ ليتورجية +


معنى الكلمة (عمل الشعب) وكانت تستخدم قديما الكلمة لتفيد اى عمل شعب من اى نوع وليس العمل الدينى فقط.


+ أنــــافورا +


اصل الكلمة يونانى بمعنى ( يرفع او يقدم ) واستخدمت هذه الكلمة فى الترجمة السبعينية فى اسفار العهد القديم لتشير الى ذبائح العهد القديم.

+ قــــداس +

اصل الكلمة سريـــانى " قد أشا " واستخدمت كلمة قداس فى الكنيسة القبطية منذ القرن الرابع وينتشر هذا الاسم فى الكنيستين السريانية والقبطية , اما فى الكنائس الشرقية الاخرى فيعرف القداس باسم الليتورجيا او الانافورا .

+ برلكس +

اصل الكلمة يونانى وتعنى " طلبة " وتترجم ايضا بمعنى ( تعزية - عزاء - وعظ ) ومن امثلة ماهو موجود فى الحان الكنيسة ن برلكس هو ( لحن البركة ) وهو مديح للعذراء والدة الالـــه.

+ اسبسمس +

هذه الكلمة اصلها يونانى ومعناها سلام ( كسلام الملاك للعذراء) وايضا تعنى ( ترحيب - تحية - قبلة )
والاسباسموس نوعان:
فى الكنيسة القبطية يوجد نوعان من الاسبسمس (آدام , واطس) وهما نغمتان للحنين يرددهما الشعب فى القداس الالهى.

+ دمــــج +

فى المصطلح الكنسى تعنى ان هذه القطعة تقال بدون تلحين حيث يكتفى نطق كلماته فقط


​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

أعمال الاكليروس

نيافة الأنبا موسى






1- الأسقفية :

? البابا البطريرك رئيس الأساقفة.

? المطران المسئول عن مدينة كبيرة.


? الأسقف المسئول عن إيبارشية أو عن عمل عام بالكنيسة أو دير من الأديرة

قداسة البابا البطريرك :

هو الراعى الأكبر للكنيسة القبطية، ورئيس أساقفتها، وهو الذى يرأس المجمع المقدس، الذى هو السلطة العليا فى الكنيسة من جهة التعليم والتشريع والعقيدة والرعاية.

الآباء المطارنة والأساقفة :

1- التعليم.

2- الصلاة من أجل الوحدة.

مسئولون رئاسة الكهنة فى إيبارشياتهم وهم المهتمون برعاية شعب الإيبارشية، حيث تطلب منهم الدسقولية (قوانين الآباء) أن يهتموا بكل أحد لكى يخلص.. وهذا طبعاً بالتعاون مع الكهنة والشمامسة.

وهناك أساقفة رؤساء للأديرة وأساقفة عموميون بلا إيبارشيات محددة، يقومون بمهام محددة، يقومون بمهام محددة مثل: الخدمات الاجتماعية - البحث العلمى - الشباب.

وقد كان قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث أسقفاً للتعليم والتربية الكنسية والمعاهد اللاهوتية..

وعموماً الأسقف هو الراعى والمعلم، والذى يهتم بالشعب فيغذيهم روحياً وإيمانياً وعقائدياً، ويهتم باحتياجات كل إنسان سواء المادية أو التعليمية أو العائلية..

2- القسيسية :

الآباء الكهنة، القسوس والقمامصة، يهتمون بخدمة الأسرار المقدسة، فهم الذين يقومون بأسرار المعمودية والميرون وأخذ الاعترافات وإقامة القداسات ومسحة المرضى وعقد الزيجات

3- الشماسية :

1- رئيس الشمامسة (الارشيدياكون) يدبر الشمامسة ويوزع عليهم الخدمات والمسئوليات.
2- والشماس (الدياكون) يدبر المساعدين الذين معه ويرتب لهم خدمتهم فى الافتقاد والصلوات.
3- ومساعد الشماس (ابيذياكون) يقوم بخدمة الافتقاد وتقديم المساعدات للمحتاجين، كما يخدم أيضاً المذبح فى القداسات، ويساعد فى العملية التعليمية فى الكنيسة.
4- الأغنسطس (القارئ) يخدم المذبح، ويعمل بالإنجيل لمن يناسبهم ذلك: الأطفال - الفتيان - الشباب.
5- الإبسالتس (المرتل) يقوم بخدمة مردات وألحان القداس، والتسبيح فى الكنيسة المقدسة

الخلاصة :

البابا أو المطران أو الأسقف : يرعى ويعلم الشعب.
الكاهن : يخدم الأسرار ويساعد فى الرعاية وتعليم الشعب.
الشمامسة : يقومون بخدمات التسبيح والذبيحة والتعليم.
ليت كل منا يهتم بأن يكون له نصيب فى هذه الخدمات، ذلك إذا أهتم كل منا بحياته الروحية والكنسية فتتم تزكيته إلى درجة ابسالتس ثم أغنسطس وربما أكثر من ذلك حسب مشيئة الله.
​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

** المطانيات ** من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية

** انواع المطانيات فى الكنيسة المقدسة الآرثوذكسية **
----------------------------------------------------------------------
1- مطانيات العبادة
----------------------
وهى التى نقدمها لله اثناء عبادتنا الفردية والجماعية ومنها :-

+ مانعمله فى بداية كل ساعة من صلوات السواعى عندما نقول " ابشويس ناى نان " وعنها يقول ماراسحق " اسجد فى بداية صلواتك واسأله بأنسحاق وتذلل ان يعطيك الصبر وضبط الفكر فى الصلاة " ...

وتقول قوانين الكنيسة
-------------------------
ان المصلى يبدأ الصلاة بسجدة واحدة او ثلاث سجدات , كما يسجد فى اخر كل مزمور او تسبحة , وكلما ورد ذكر السجود اثناء الصلاة " ...

+ مايعمله المؤمنون , وبالذات الرهبان , كقانون يومى فى العبادة بعدد ثابت من المطانيات بغرض تقديم الشكر لله على مراحمه الكثيرة , او بسبب امر معين ظهرت فيه يد الله , او بسبب اقتناء الفضائل , او من اجل الاخرين ...

يقول الشيح الروحانى " محبة دوام السجود امام الله فى الصلاة دلالة على موت النفس عن العالم , وادراكها لسر الحياة الجديدة " ...

ملحوظة
--------
الآوقات الممنوع فيها السجود الى الارض , اكتفاءا بالانحناء او الركوع فقط هى ايام السبوت والاحاد والخماسين والاعياد السيدية وعقب تناول القربان ...

2- مطانيات التوبة
--------------------
وتنقسم بدورها الى قسمين :

أ - مطانيات نقدمها لله كقانون يومى لاستمطار مراحم الله , ونطلب فيها من الله ان يعطينا حياة التوبة , وينعم علينا بغفران خطايانا ... او كقانون مؤقت يفرضه على احدنا اب الاعتراف احيانا كتأديب لتقويم حياتنا ...

ب- مطانيات توبة يعملها الانسان لاخيه الانسان لكى يغفر له خطأ او اساءة ... ويجب على الاخر ان يقبلها بمطانية مماثلة , ويصافح اخاه غافرا ومسامحا له بحسب قول الانجيل " ان اخطأ اليك اخوك , فوبخه .. وان تاب فأغفر له .. وان اخطأ اليك اخوك سبع مرات فى اليوم .. ورجع اليك سبع مرات فأغفر له - لو 17 : 3 - 4 ...

اذن ان كلمة مطانية باليونانية تعنى توبة ...

3- مطانيات الاكرام
----------------------
وهى نوعان :-

+ المطانيات التى نعملها امام توابيت الشهداء والقديسين اكراما لتلك الاجساد , التى اكرم اصحابها الرب بحسب قوله " اكرم الذين يكرموننى , والذين يحتقروننى يصغرون - 1 صم 2 : 3 ...

كما اننا بأكرامهم نطلب صلواتهم وشفاعتهم , فكل قديس ممجد هو بالنسبة لنا انعكاس للمسيح , فهو نور المسيح يعبر الينا من خلال كيان شفاف ..

+ المطانيات التى نعملها لاباء الكنيسة البطاركة والاساقفة اكراما لهم واظهارا لمحبتنا لهم كنواب للمسيح وخلفاء للرسل فى الكنيسة المقدسة ... وفى نفس الوقت هو خضوع للروح القدس الذى فيهم , الذى به يدشنون المذابح والهياكل , وبه يرسمون الكهنة والشمامسة فيحل الروح القدس عليهم ...

والكتاب ملئ بالادلة على صحة هذا النوع من سجود الاكرام لرجال الله , نذكر منها :

1- سجود يشوع لرئيس جند الرب " يش 5 : 14 " ...

2- سجود العماليقى لداود " 2 صم 1 : 2 " ...

3- سجود بنى الانبياء لا ليشع الى الارض " 2 مل 1 : 13 " ...

4- سجود الشاب الغنى للمسيح اكراما له " وليس عبادة لعدم علمه بعد بألوهيته " ...

ان اكرام اباء الكنيسة واجب مقدس .... كما يعلمنا الرسول بولس قائلا " اما الشيوخ المدبرون حسنا , فليحسبوا اهلا لكرامة مضاعفة , ولا سيما الذين يتعبون فى الكلمة والتعليم - 1 تى 5 : 17 ..​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

** قنينة الميرون - الطشت والابريق - الطبق - الصنوج **




** قنينة الميرون **
---------------------
وقديما كان يوضع الميرون فى اناء خاص وليس فى زجاجة عادية كما هو الحال الآن .. ويحفظ الاناء فى العادة فى الهيكل واحيانا فوق المذبح ...

وقد وجد فى كنيسة الانبا شنودة بمصر القديمة اناء اثرى للزيت المقدس , وهو عبارة عن صندوق خشبى جميل وعجيب , وهو مستدير الشكل وله غطاء حلزونى , وفى داخل الصندوق ثلاثة ثقوب مستديرة كان يوضع فى كل منها قنينة صغيرة تحوى كل واحدة منها نوعا خاصا من الزيوت المباركة وهى زيت الميرون وزيت مسحة المرضى وزيت ابو غلامسيس ...

** الطشت والآبريق **
------------------------
ومن الآوانى الموجودة فى الهيكل الطشت والابريق .. وهما من النحاس او الفضة ويوضعان على كرسى من الخشب فى الجهة البحرية من المذبح حتى يتسنى للكاهن ان يغسل يديه ...

ويوجد فى الكاتدرائية القبطية بمصر ابريق من الفضة يستعمل فى بعض المناسبات , ويقول علماء التقليد ان الدياكون فى رسامته يتسلم الآبريق والطشت والفوطة ...

****

وهناك اوانى وأدوات اخرى تسعمل خارج المذبح منها :

** الطبق **
-------------
أو الحصير .. وهو يصنع من الخوص صناعة جميلة ويكون محلى بالصلبان واحيانا يبطن بقماش حريرى ومحلى بالصلبان ايضا ...

وكانت الآطباق تصنع قديما من خيوط مغشاه بالذهب والفضة ‍.. ولا عجب... فعليها يقدم الحمل الآلهى ...

** الصنوج **
--------------
وهو الدف والناقوس او التريانتو ..

ويضرب بها حتى تكون نغماتها متفقة مع الحان الكنيسة الشجية وتسابيحها المفرحة للروح ... قال داود النبى سبحو الرب بصلاصل شجية الصوت ...​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

-كتاب الدفنار :

أصلها اليونانى آننى فوناريون , و معناها تقابل الأصوات و يحوى الدفنار سيره مختصره مع مديح خاص بالعيد أو القديس .

2- كتاب السنكسار :

أصلها اليونانى سيناكساريون و معناها جامع أى جامع السير , و يجمع سير القديسين و تذكارات الأعياد و الاصوام و يقرأ بعد قراءة الابركسيس .

3- كتاب القطمارس :

كلمه يونانية من كاتا ميروس و هى مكونه من مقطعين " كاتا " معناها حسب و " ميروس " معناها يوم أو جزء حسب اليوم , و يحوى من أجزاء من الكتاب المقدس مجزأة على أيام السنة القبطية و آحادها .

4- ثيؤطوكيه :

من كلمة ثيئوتوكوس أى والدة الإله و هى تساوى كلمة تذاكيه , و هى عبارة عن مديح لتطويب العذراء القديسة مريم لأنها ولدت لنا الله الكلمة المتجسد , و لكل يوم من أيام الأسبوع ثيئوطوكيه .

5- ذكصولوجيه :

كلمه يونانية معناها " كلام تمجيد " و هى تماجيد القديسين و فى المناسبات و الأعياد .

6- زنار :

كلمه يونانية معناها منطقه أو حزام .


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*لماذا نتجة ناحية الشرق فى صلواتنا؟​*

الله كائن اى موجود فى كل مكان وهو يلأ بوجودة السماوات وكل الكون
الا ان من طقوس كنيستنا ان نتجه الى الشرق عندما نصلى وهذا لعدة اسباب منها:

+يذكرنا بالشمس فى شروقها فمن الشرق يطلع النور الذى يضئ على المسكونة كلها والشمس عطية عظيمة من الله فيها النور وفيها الجمال وفيها الحياة لكل الخليقة


+يذكرنا بأحداث دينية مهمة جدا لحياتنا الروحية:
-فجنة عدن خلقها الله فى الشرق ففى سفر التكوين اصحاح(2)وعدد(8)يقول الكتاب"وغرس الرب الاله جنة فى عدن ،شرقا،ووضع هناك آدم الذى جبله......."

-وفى سفر ملاخى 2:4 ،أشار النبى الى مجئ السيد المسيح الى العالم بشروق شمس البرفتنبأ وقال :"ولكم ايها المتقون اسمى(اى الذين يعبدون الله)تشرق شمس البر (اشارة الى ميلاد المسيح )والشفاء فى اجننحتها

-وفى المزمور 31:67 ، تنبأ النبى داود وقال عن السيد المسيح "صعد الى سماء السموات نحو المشارق"

-وتنبأ زكريا الكاهن عن ميلاد السيد المسيح فقال "بفضل رحمة الهنا افتقدنا المشرق من العلاء ليضئ للجالسين فى الظلمة وظلال الموت......."

-النجم الذى ظهر للمجوس عند ميلاد السيد المسيح له المجد وقادهم الى اورشليم ظهر لهم فى المشرق ففى متى اصحاح(2) عدد من 2:1 اذ مجوس جائوا من المشرق الى اورشليم قائلين:اين هو المولود ملك اليهود فأننا رأينا نجمة فى المشرق واتينا لنسجد له

وفى سفر الرؤيا اصحاح (21)عدد 13: يصف القديس يوحنا أورشليم السمائية كما رآها بأن "لها سور عظيم وعال ولها اثنا عشر بابا من الشرق ثلاثة ابواب ومن الشمال ثلاثة ابواب ومن...." فالبدأمن الشرق دائما

-وفى كتابى التسابيح الخاص بشهر كيهك الذى نحتفل فيه بميلاد السيد المسيح جاء"النور(اى السيد المسيح) اشرق من مريم"

-ان الاتجاه للشرق فى الصلاه له تأثير كبير فى نفوس المصلين سواء من حيث طبيعة الكون فى شروق الشمس او من حيث ما يشير لمعانى روحية

- هذة بعض الأسباب التى من اجلها نتجة الى الشرق فى صلواتنا


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشماس وتوزيع لقمة البركة
*
*هل يجوز ان يقوم الشماس بتوزيع لقمة البركة على الشعب اثناء توزيع الكاهن للاسرار المقدسة انقاذا للوقت حتى ينصرف الشعب بسرعة؟*

+ المفروض ان الكاهن هو الذى يوزع لقمة البركة( الاولوجية) على الشعب فى انصرافهم من الكنيسة بعد نهاية القداس وتلاوة البركة على الشعب

وحينما يأخذ المؤمنون هذه الاولوجية من اليد التى كانت تحمل جسد المسيح منذ دقائق يكون لهذا الامر وقع افضل فى قلوبهم شاعرين ان البركة من يد الاب من يد كاهن الله

وايضا فى توزيع الكاهن للبركة فرصة له يعرف بها من حضر الى الكنيسة ومن غاب فيسأل عنه ويسعى الى افتقاده واحيانا تكون فرصة يقول فيها بعض الفاظ لشعبه
او يقولون له.
انها صلة على اية الحالات لها نفعها ..فرصة قد يقول فيها لاحدهم عبارة تهنئة ولاخر عبارة تعزية ، لاخر عبارة تشجيع او عبارة دعاء..وقد يطلب فيها البعض موعدا او صلاة لامر ما او يعد فيها اخر بزيارة قريبة..

وهى فرصة ايضا يأخذ فيها الشعب بركة ابيهم الكاهن ويسلمون عليه قبل انصرافهم من الكنيسة

اما الشماس فهو واحد منهم ..وعموما يندر ان يوجد حاليا احد فى درجة شماس كامل ( دياكون) متفرغ للخدمة ويلبس ملابس الاكليروس غالبيتهم فى درجة اغنسطس او ايبدياكون لا اكثر....

اما توزيع لقمة البركة اثناء توزيع الاسرار المقدسة فهذا امر غير لائق بتاتا ..وهو انشغال عن تلك السرائر الالهية بشئ اخر ولا يليق فى تلك اللحظات سوى التسبيح...

وعبارة ( انقاذا للوقت) تعليل غير مقبول فالوضع الروحى اولا وله الاهمية اما الوقت فيمكن التحكم فيه بطرق اخرى ولا يجوز ان نخطئ روحيا بحجة الوقت...! كمن ينصرف من الكنيسة قبل البركة والتسريح بحجة الوقت..! او من يخرج من الكنيسة اثناء القداس وفى لحظات مقدسة بحجة الوقت!!


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*لماذا دخل السيد المسيح اورشليم راكبا على حمار*







عندما لاحظ المسيح أن بعض الناس آمنوا به وبرسالته، وأن الكثيرين لم يؤمنوا، أراد أن يوقظ عقولهم، ويقودهم إلى الله بأسلوب جديد، فاستعمل الأسلوب الدرامي أو التمثيلي في شرح رسالته جرياً على عادة الأنبياء في العهد القديم. فعندما كان الأنبياء قديماً يشعرون بأن الكلمات أصبحت لا تجدي إزاء جمود الناس وعدم مبالاتهم بكلام الله، كانوا يلجأون إلى طرق يستطيعون بواسطتها إيصال كلمة الله وتعاليمه إلى الناس بأساليب جديدة مختلفة، وهذا ما كان يسوع بصدده، أن يجلب الناس إلى الإيمان والخلاص.

فعند اقتراب عيد الفصح وهو أهم الأعياد الدينية بالنسبة لليهود - كانت المدينة المقدسة وجميع القرى المجاورة تعج بالزوار، الذين جاءوا إلى أروشليم لإتمام واجباتهم الدينية. ويقدر أحد المراجع اللاهوتية عدد الذين جاءوا آنذاك إلى المدينة المقدسة لأجل عيد الفصح بأنهم كانوا حوالي مليونين ونصف المليون نسمة، مع العلم أن البعض يعتقد أن هذا الرقم مبالغ فيه. ولم يكن هناك وقت أنسب من ذلك لكي يصل يسوع إلى الناس وبالأحرى إلى أكبر عدد منهم. فالمدينة كانت مزدحمة، وقلوب الناس في تلك الفترة كانت تتأجج بالعاطفة الدينية. والمعروف أن دخول المسيح إلى أورشليم لم يكن عملاً عفوياً أو وليد ساعته، إذ لا بد أن يكون السيد قد رتبه بإتقان. وعندما كان يسوع برفقة تلاميذه والجموع حوله يسيرون باتجاه المدينة المقدسة، عند بيت فاجي وهي قرية قريبة من أورشليم، أرسل يسوع اثنين من تلاميذه حتى يحضرا جحشاً وأتاناً ليركب عليهما ويدخل المدينة كملك وديع متواضع. وتقول القصة كما وردت في إنجيل متى: "ولما قربوا من أورشليم وجاءوا إلى بيت فاجي عند جبل الزيتون، حينئذ أرسل يسوع تلميذين، قائلاً لهما: اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما، فللوقت تجدان أتاناً مربوطة وجحشاً معهما فحلاهما واتياني بهما، وإن قال لكما أحد شيئاً فقولا الرب محتاج إليهما، فللوقت يرسلهما. فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل: قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعاً راكباً على أتان وجحش ابن أتان. فذهب التلميذان وفعلا كما أمرهما يسوع وأتيا بالأتان والجحش ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما في الطريق. وآخرون قطعوا كما أمرهم يسوع وأتيا بالأتان والجحش ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما في الطريق. وآخرون قطعوا أغصاناً من الشجر وفرشوها في الطريق، والجموع الذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا كانوا يصرخون قائلين: "أوصنا لابن داود، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب، أوصنا في الأعالي، ولما دخل أورشليم، ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة من هذا؟ فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل" (متى 21:1-11). 

وهكذا نرى أنه عندما دخل المسيح إلى أورشليم، دخل كملك وديع، فالتفت حوله الجموع يفرشون ثيابهم في الطريق ويقطعون أغصان الشجر ويفرشونها في الطريق أيضاً، كما أنهم كانوا يصرخون: "أوصنا لابن داود، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب، أوصنا في الأعالي". ومن هنا جاءت فكرة عيد الشعانين، وأصبح المؤمنون يحتفلون قبل الفصح بأسبوع، بعيد دخول المسيح إلى أورشليم.


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

* الصليب طقسياً*
*
نيافة الأنبا رافائيل
العلاقة بين الطقس والعقيدة :
*
العقيدة فكر الطقس تطبيق .

الفكر بسهولة ينحرف أما التطبيق لا ينحرف ...

الطقس حارساً للعقيدة وتطبيق عملى لها ...

كما أن العقيدة يمكن تنحرف إن صارت فكلا بلا عمل والعكس صحيح ... لابد أن تترجم العقيدة إلى طقس يمارس عملياً إلا وينسى وينحرف .

يجب علينا أن نفهم الخلفيات العقيدية للطقس ...

لا يوجد طقس فى الكنيسة إلا وله ومعنى لاهوتى ولا توجد عقيدة لاهوتية فى لكنيسة إلا ولها معنى طقسى دقيق ... أصغر طقس فى الكنيسة ه رسم الصليب ومع ذلك يحوى فى داخله كل العقائد المسيحية العظمى .

مجرد أن يرسم الإنسان علامة الصليب فهو يعلن إيمانه بالثالوث ، الإيمان الواحد بالإله الواحد ... وبالتجسد ...
الانتقال من الشمال إلى اليمين يعلن الإيمان بالصليب والفداء ... الإيمان بالصليب أنه قوى نحتمى فيه ...

رسم الصليب إعلان على الانتماء ليسوع المصلوب
سؤال مكرر يتوجه إلى المخدومين : لماذا تفتخروا بالصليب .. أما كان يجب أن نخرق منه ونفتخر بالقيامة وبحيل التجلى ؟

العجيب أننا نفتخر بأضعف نقطة فى حياة المسيح والتى هى الصليب ...

والقديس بولس لرسول يقول "حاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح ، الذى به صلب العالم لى وأنا للعالم" (غلا 14:6) .

ويقول “لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً” (اكو 2:2) .

القديس بولس الرسول يقر على نفسه أنه ضد التيار والفلسفة لذلك أهل كورنثوس احتقروه وفضلوا أبلوس عنه الذى ذهب لهم بحكمة وفلسفة (أبولس) أنه باشتداد كان يفحم اليهود جهراً مبيناً من الكتب أن يسوع هو المسيح (أعمال) فحقق أبولس للمسيحيين ما لم يستطع بولس الرسول تحقيقه فهو وضح لأهل كورنثوس لماذا لم يتكلم بأسلوب الفلسفة فكتب إليهم قائلاً لا بحكمة كلام لئلا يتعطل صليب المسيح فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله لأنه مكتوب سأبيد الحكماء وأرفض فهم الفهماء .. أين الحكيم، أين الكاتب، أين مباحث هذا الدهر. ألم يجهل الله حكمة هذا العالم لأنه إذا كان العالم فى حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة أستحسن الله أن يخلص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة لأن اليهود يسألون آية واليونانيين يطلبون حكمة ولكننا نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلباً لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة ، "وأما للمدعوين يهوداً وينانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله. لأن جهالة الله أحكم من الناس وضعف الله أقوى من الناس" (1كو 17:1-25) .

العمل القوى لا يحتاج إلى دعاية لذلك القديس بولس لم يكرز بذلك الملك الجبار إنما بالمسيح المصلوب فتحول العالم كله للمسيح .. وهذا أعظم برهان على صدق المسيحية .

اليهود رفضوا الإيمان بإله مصلوب يريدون إله معجزات الذى هو إله موسى ، واليونانيون يسخرون بالكرازة بإله ضعيف ويعتبرون أن هذا جهل ومع هذا فالقديس بولس الرسول أخذ يكرز لهم بهذا الإله المصلوب حتى آمنوا ..

وأصبحت هنا قوة الكرازة ليست بالفلسفة والحكمة إنما بقوة الصليب فعلاً كما قال "وأنا لم أتيت إليكم أيها الأخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة منادياً لكم بشهادة الله . لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً” (1كو1:2:1، 2) .

وهنا يتسائل البعض قائلاً : الصليب كان وسيلة إعدام للمسيح كيف يتخذونه رمز للمسيحية ووسيلة فخر .. يلبسه المسيحيون على صدورهم ويعلقونه على منارات الكنائس .. الخ .

والإجابة كالآتى :

1- لو إن المسيح صلب باستحقاق لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح لم يصلب لأنه مذنب بل صلب لأجلنا نحن المذنبين لذلك فالصليب فخر ...

2- لو أن المسيح صلب عن ضعف لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح صلب عن قوة فهو كان يعلم كل ما كان مقدم عليه ومتقدم للصليب بكل قوة لذلك قال التلاميذ :

"ها أنا صاعد إلى أورشليم .. وأبن الإنسان يسلم..." .

“وحينما أتى الجنود ليقبضوا عليه ومعهم سيوف وعصى تقدم إليهم فى شجاعة وقال لهم يسوع أنا هو” (يو15:18) قالها بقوة ... فكان هو القوى وهم الضعفاء .

عندما "واحد من الذين مع يسوع مد يده وأستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه .. فقال له يسوع رد سيفك إلى مكاه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون . أتظن أنى لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبى فيقدم لى أكثر من أثنى عشر جيشاً من الملائكة . فكيف تكمل الكتب إنه هكذا ينبغى أن يكون" (مت 51:26-54) .

لأنه كان هدفه الصليب ، لذلك يقول له لحن فاى إيتاف إينف . (الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة) ... لأنه هو الكاهن وهو أيضاً الذبيحة .

ظن اليهود أنهم بالصليب تخلصوا من السيد المسيح ولكنه عاد وقام مرة أخرى بقوة .... فيم يتحقق هدفهم .. وبذلك لم يكن الصليب ضعف إنما كان قوة ...

الصليب مظهره الخاردى ضعف ولكن قيمته الداخلية قوة .. لذلك نقول فى لحن "أومونوجينيس" (يا من أظهر بالضعف من هو أعظم من القوة) ... لذلك فالمسيح كأنه يقول للشيطان أنا لم أسحقك بالقوة أو بسلطانى ولكن سوف أسحقك فى أضعف لحظات حياتى التى هى على الصليب ... سأترك لك تفعل بى كل ما تريد وفميا أنا أسلم الروح سوف أقبض عليك وأقيدك وأهزمك .. لذلك يقول التقليد الكنسى "أن الشيطان دنا من المسيح لكى يقبض على روحه كعادته مع جميع الذين يموتوا ... وهو ظن أن المسيح مثل إبراهيم .. أسحق .. يعقوب ... موسى ... الخ ... جميع الذين قبض على أرواحهم فى الجحيم ولكن عند المسيح على الصليب قال له بصرخة يائسة "أن كنت ابن الله أنزل .." لم يجبه المسيح لكى ينزل من على الصليب .. لأن الصليب كان طوال فترة حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض متحيراً من أعماله ... وفى هذه اللحظة إذ تظاهر السيد المسيح له بالضعف ولم ينزل من على الصليب فدنا منه الشيطان لكى يقبض على روحه .... وفى هذه اللحظة حيث المسيح متهالك وعلى وشك الموت وفى أضعف لحظات عمره قبض على الشيطان وقيده 1000 سنة (رقم رمزى) وأظهر بالضعف ما هو أعظم من القوة لذلك "كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله" (1كو18:1) فهو الذى به هزم الشيطان ونحن نفتخر به ونهاجم به أيضاً ضد الشيطان ... فنفكره بالموقعة الحربية التى هزم فيها الشيطان فيخزى عندما يأتى لمحاربتنا .

قصة :

شخص عدوانى يهدد سكان المكان وليس هناك من يقدر أن يقف أمامه وفى إحدى الأيام بينما هو يعمل صخب وقلق تقدم إليه صبى صغير وهمس فى أذنى هذا الوحش قائلاً (باب الشعرية) وإذ بالرجل العدوانى يهرب خجلاً ولم يعلو صوته مرة أخرى ... لأن هذه الكلمات التى همس بها الصبى فى أذنيه ذكرته بموقعة كان فيها فى منتهى الضعف وخرج مهزوماً ...

هكذا نحن نحارب الشيطان بالصليب ونذكره بالجلجثة، فيتراجع عنا ويخزى . الذى عبر عنه الكتاب قائلاً "رأيت الشيطان ساقطاً من السماء مثل البرق” .. “جرد الرياسات به بالصليب” يشبه خلع الرتب من أحد قواد الجيش مع الموسيقى الحزينة وبمرأى من الجميع لأجل هذا الأمر المحزن ... هذه حفلة الصليب .. الجميع ينظرون والصليب على جبل عال ... ويظن الجميع ظاهرياً أن المسيح مهزوم ولكن حقيقة الأمر أنه كاد على يجرد الرياسات (يقيد الشيطان) "لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فى شئ” (يو30:14) .وصار المسيح رئيس السلام .

3- الصليب كان قصد الله ... كان قصد الله أن يموت المسيح مصلوباً رغم أن الإعدام كان فى ذلك الجيل بواحدة من ثلاثة طرق هى :

1- قطع الرقبة بالسيف : طريقة رومانية للرعاية الرومانيين ذوى الجنسية لرومانية لذلك لم تقطع رقبة المسيح ولأن المسيح رأس الكنيسة ولابد ن يظل مرتبطاً بها ...

ولأنه لو قطعت رقبته تكن هنا فرصة للشك بعد القيامة أن هذا الرأس ليس لهذا الجسد .. (من أقوال الآباء) وأستشهد بهذه الطريقة القديس بولس الرسول لأنه أخد الجنسية الرومانية .

2- الرجم بالحجارة : طريقة يهودية بحسب الناموس اليهودى ..
رغم أن بيلاطس رفض قتل المسيح نجد أنه فى نفس الجيل 36 سنه استشهد القديس اسطفانوس بالرجم بالحجارة ..

ورغم أن شاول كان يجر المسيحيين ويأخذ رسائل من رسائل من رؤساء الكهنة ويقتلهم فالمسيح لم يقتل رجماً لأن الرجم يفتت الجسد والعظام أما الكنيسة فلا تتفتت لذلك النبوة تقول “عظم من عظامه لا يكسر” لذلك على الصليب مات قبل أن يكسر الجنود ساقيه مع اللصين كعادة المصلوب (من أقوال الآباء) .

3- الصلب : طريقة رومانية للعبيد والأجانب .
كان لابد من الصليب لكى تتحقق القيامة أن هذا المصلوب أمام الجميع هو الذى نراه قام بجراحة ... ليس هنا مجال للشك ...

هذه الجراحات لا تعوق القيامة بعكس قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام هذه الجراحات أيضاً لا تعوق إيماننا نحن بالقيامة بعكس لو قام بعد قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام فهو فى إمكانه أعاده كل شئ على ما كان عليه ولكن نحن إيماننا ضعيف فكانت ستوجد فرصة للشك هناك .

لذلك أيضاً دفن المسيح فى قبر جديد لئلا يظن أنه آخر الذى قام من الأموات ..
أيضاً القديس أثناسيوس الرسول يعلل لماذا كان الصليب لازماً للمسيح فهو يقول لأن الشيطان لقبه لكتاب المقدس أنه رئيس سلطان الهواء لذلك كان يجب أن المسيح يقاتله فى مملكته وهو معلق على عود الصليب فى الهواء وهو على الأرض .

الصليب قائمتين إحداهما رأسية تربط السمائيين بالأرضيين والأخرى عرضية تربط الشعوب ببعضهما البعض .

لذلك كان الصليب قصد الله .. وفى خطة الله ولم يكن صدقة ويجب علينا أن نفتخر به لأنه حقق قصد الله وخطته بنجاح .

إشارات العهد القديم تبين أن الصليب كان فى قصد الله :

نحن نهتم بالصليب وبإشارة وعلامة الصليب التى يشير إليها العهد القديم بعكس البروتستانت الذين يؤمنون بالصليب ولكن لا يستخدمونه كإشارة .. ولا يجدون معنى للإشارة إنما كل الاهتمام بدم المسيح ...

رموز الصليب فى العهد القديم هى :

الحية النحاسية - سلم يعقوب - عصا هرون - بركة يعقوب لإبنى يوسف مسنى وافرايم - تحرك شعب إسرائيل فى الوسط خيمة الاجتماع والثلاثة أسباط فى كل ناحية على هيئة صليب - المذبح فى العهد القديم - التى أخرجوا بها الفأس الذى سقط فى الماء - وصارت المياه عذبه بدلاً من مرة - العصا التى ضربت بها صخرة حوريب .

فإن كانت جميع هذه العلامات لم تكن صدفة فى العهد القديم إنما كانت لحظة وقصد فلا بد لى أن أفتخر بعلامة الصليب والصليب صار فى دمنا ولنا حق أن نستخدمه .

مبنى الكنيسة أحياناً يكون على شكل صليب .

1- دائرة رمز للأبدية . 2- سفينة .

ولكن أشهر المناظر للكنيسة هى على شكل صليب ...

فالكنيسة هى أيضاً صليب
فى نصوص الليتورجية نقول :

1- نسجد لصليبك فى لحن : ليس معناه إطلاقاً عبادة أوثان .. هناك فرق بين عبادة الأوثان والعبادة المسيحية (السجود للصليب .. وللجسد المقدس على المذبح) عندما ينفصل الله عن المادة تصير المادة وثن وعندما يتحد الله بالمادة تصير المادة مقدسة . عباد الأوثان كانوا يسجدون للأوثان (حيوانات - كواكب ... الخ) بمعزل عن الله لذلك كانت عبادتم نجسة .. أما نحن عندما نسجد لهذه الماد نعلن أن الله متجلى فيها وأن المادة فى نظر الله مقدسة وأنه يمكن أن يتحد بها .. وهذا يعلن إيماننا بالتجسد، وأن التجسد ليس هو قصة وهمية إنما واقع يومى وبرهانه أن الله فينا .. وأن المادة صارت مقدسة .. وأن الله يتحد بالمادة لذلك فأنا أتقدم للمادة (التناول) بكل وقار .. وأتلاقى مع الله خلال هذه المواد .. ومن يعترض على هذا الكلام فهو لا يؤمن بالتجسد ويوافق الفكر الغنوسى القائل أن المادة شر ...

إن كنا نؤمن أن الله خلق المادة كما هو خلق الروح ... تصير المادة مقدسة وإن كنا نؤمن أن الله تجسد فإن المادة بالأحرى أكثر قداسة لذلك يمكننى أسجد للصليب وللمذبح، وعندما نسجد للصليب فنحن نسجد للمصلوب لذلك يقول القديس بولس لرسول "عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه" المقصود هنا بدم الذى صلب على الصليب أى المصلوب بقصد الاتحاد بين الصليب والمصلوب صار كأنه اتحاد مطلق .

2- ذكصولجية عيد الصليب : تعلن إيماننا بالصليب كعلامة الصليب عقيدياً فهو ذبيحة - فداء - مصالحة مع الله .. الخ .

أما الصليب طقسياً علامة لا تقل فكر قيمتها عن الفكر العقيدى ، ففى ذكصولجية الصليب يتكلم عن الصليب كعلامة قائلاً نسجد لصليبك الخشبة المحيية الصليب فحزناً .

3- فى إبصالية يوم الجمعة نقول : أعطى علامة لعبيده الذين يخافونه أن : ... هذه العلامة التى هى أسم الخلاص والصليب المحمى الذى صلبه عليه ..

4- أثناء القداس الإلهى : يستخدم الكاهن الصليب باستمرار يبارك به الشعب حتى صار الصليب عملاً كهنوتياً من اختصاصات الكاهن .. أى الشعب لا يستطيع أن يرشم الصليب فى وجود الكاهن .

الكاهن لا يمسك الصليب أو يرشم به فى وجود الأسقف ..

والأسقف لا يمسك الصليب أو يرشم به فى البطريرك ..

لأن الصليب صار عملاً كهنوتياً .. وغير مسموح لإنسان أن يرشم الآخر إلا الكاهن إلا كنوع من الحماية ترشم الأم ابنها ..

5- الإنسان يرشم نفسه بالصليب ولكن لا يرشم آخر .

الآباء قديماً كانوا فى لبرية إذا تقابل أحدهم مع الآخر يرشم نفسه بالصليب ولا يرشم مع الآخر بالصليب لسببين :

1- لئلا يكون الآخر كاهن فكيف بروح الأتضاع يرشم عليه .

2- لئلا يكون الآخر روح نجس فيهج عليه لأن الآب يحتمى فى الصليب .
إنما كان آباؤنا يرشمون الصليب على أنفسهم عند مقابلتهم لبعض فإن كان الآخر مثله سيكون هناك تآلف وإن كان روح نجس سوف يهرب من أمامه .

الإنسان يرشم الصليب على الطعام والشراب ليباركه ويبعد الشيطان ...
رشم الصليب فى التقليد البيزنطى :

إصبع الإبهام مع الإصبع قبل الخنصر يعمل دائرة تشير إلى الأبدية وفى نفس الوقت يكون إصبع الشبابه مع الإصبع الأوسط يعمل علامة الصليب كما أن وضع الإبهام مع الإصبع قبل الأخير يحجز عشرة عقل ورقم عشرة بالقبطى هو يوتا (1) الذى هو اسم يسوع .

6- فى القداس الإلهى يوجد 42 رشم صليب منهم :
18 رشم : على الشعب والخدام (من بدية رفع الحمل عبارة عن 3 أجيوس 3 الربا مع جميعكم تحليل الخدام الفوائدى) .

18 رشم : على الخبز والخمر قبل حلول الروح القدس (3 بارك وشكر وقسم وقدسه للخبز ثم 3 على الأم).

6 رشم : أناء حلول الروح القدس (3 على االخبز + 3 على الكأس) .

بعد التحويل يوجد 6 رشومات ولكن لا يرشمهم الكاهن إنما يرشم الدم بالجسد .. ويرشم الجسد بالدم ويرشم الدم بالدم (يصنع الكاهن إصبعه بالكأس ويرشم من الدم الدم) .
7- فى سر المعمودية : يرشم الكاهن على الماء بالصليب وأيضاً يضع الزيت على منظر صليب .. الزيت فى المعمودية 3 أنواع هم :

أ- زيت ساذج : يرشم به المعمودية والمتعمد لطرد الشياطين .
ب- زيت عاليلاون : زيت الفرح لاستقبال الروح القدس .
ج - زيت الميرون : لسكنى الروح القدس .

"متى خرج الروح النجس من الإنسان يجتاز فى أماكن ليس فيها ماء يطلب راحة ... وإذا لا يجد يقول أرجع إلى بيتى الذى خرجت منه فيأتى ويجده مكتوباً مزيناً ثم يذهب ويأخذ سبعة أرواح أشد منه فتدخل وتسكن هناك فتصير أواخر ذلك الإنسان أشر من أوائله" (لو24:11-26) .

نحن فى الكنيسة نطرد الروح النجس من الماء والطفل وقبل أن يرجع إليه ثانية نعطيه الروح القدس فعند عودته إليه يعود ولا يستطيع الدخول لأنه أخذ الروح القدس .. لكن إذا وجده فارغاً فيدخل ويسكن بداخله ...
جميعها بعلامة الصليب أيضاً فى سر مسحة المرضى وفى صلاة الإكليل وفى بقية جميع الأسرار .

فالصليب هو وسيلتنا فى الصلاة والتقديس والمباركة والسجود ... الخ ، لقد نجح المستجدين فى اقتناء الصليب وهذا يوآزر من جهادنا ويسندنا .
قصة :

ذهب ساحر يطلب من الأسقف بأن يأمره أن يعمل له أى شئ يأمره به فسخر به الأسقف وقال له : أحضر لى الصليب من على المذبح .. وهنا نقهقر الشيطان ولم يستطع لأن الشيطان لا يستطيع أن يصمد أمام الصليب .
طوبى لمن يحتمى بالصليب .
الصليب طقسياً له عيدين وله أسبوع :

العيدين هما : أعياد احتفالية تصلى بالطقس الشعانينى :

العيد الأصلى خاص بشهر برمهات ولأنه يقع فى الصوم الكبير رتبوا عيداً فى تت لكى نحتفل دون تحرج من الصوم ...
نحتفل به 3 أيام ويعامل معاملة الأعياد السيدية ويكون له دوره كبيرة نقرأ خلالها 12 إنجيل أمام أيقونات القديسين كأننا نقول لهم "أنتم أيضاً حملتم الصليب كما حمله المسيح" .

احتفال الصليب له مراحل فى القدس يقام كل يم جمعة بقراءات خاصة وتسبيح تسمى درب الصليب ... وهذه على مدار السنة ...

دورة الصليب مرتبة بالطقس الشعانينى نسبة لدخول السيد المسيح أورشليم ثم صلب وأيضاً ما صنعته الملكة هيلانة وأبنها قسطنطين لتكريم الصليب .

صلوات دورة الصليب أمام أيقونات القديسين تعنى قول الكتاب "أن كنا نتألم معه لكى نتمجد معه" .

الاحتفال الخاص بالصليب فى أسبوع البصخة ففيه الزخر الروحى .. ونعيش فيه مع المسيح بفعله الكفارى لحظة بلحظة .. وكلمة (البصخة) تعنى (العبور) العبور من الظلمة إلى النور .

ومن العبودية إلى الحرية .

ومن أن تكون عبيد إلى أن نكون أبناء ...

كثرة استخدام الصليب بالكنيسة والاحتفال به وتمجيده ينقل دائماً لذهننا فعله الكفارى وخلاص نفوسنا .


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

* الصليب طقسياً*
*
نيافة الأنبا رافائيل
العلاقة بين الطقس والعقيدة :
*
العقيدة فكر الطقس تطبيق .

الفكر بسهولة ينحرف أما التطبيق لا ينحرف ...

الطقس حارساً للعقيدة وتطبيق عملى لها ...

كما أن العقيدة يمكن تنحرف إن صارت فكلا بلا عمل والعكس صحيح ... لابد أن تترجم العقيدة إلى طقس يمارس عملياً إلا وينسى وينحرف .

يجب علينا أن نفهم الخلفيات العقيدية للطقس ...

لا يوجد طقس فى الكنيسة إلا وله ومعنى لاهوتى ولا توجد عقيدة لاهوتية فى لكنيسة إلا ولها معنى طقسى دقيق ... أصغر طقس فى الكنيسة ه رسم الصليب ومع ذلك يحوى فى داخله كل العقائد المسيحية العظمى .

مجرد أن يرسم الإنسان علامة الصليب فهو يعلن إيمانه بالثالوث ، الإيمان الواحد بالإله الواحد ... وبالتجسد ...
الانتقال من الشمال إلى اليمين يعلن الإيمان بالصليب والفداء ... الإيمان بالصليب أنه قوى نحتمى فيه ...

رسم الصليب إعلان على الانتماء ليسوع المصلوب
سؤال مكرر يتوجه إلى المخدومين : لماذا تفتخروا بالصليب .. أما كان يجب أن نخرق منه ونفتخر بالقيامة وبحيل التجلى ؟

العجيب أننا نفتخر بأضعف نقطة فى حياة المسيح والتى هى الصليب ...

والقديس بولس لرسول يقول "حاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح ، الذى به صلب العالم لى وأنا للعالم" (غلا 14:6) .

ويقول “لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً” (اكو 2:2) .

القديس بولس الرسول يقر على نفسه أنه ضد التيار والفلسفة لذلك أهل كورنثوس احتقروه وفضلوا أبلوس عنه الذى ذهب لهم بحكمة وفلسفة (أبولس) أنه باشتداد كان يفحم اليهود جهراً مبيناً من الكتب أن يسوع هو المسيح (أعمال) فحقق أبولس للمسيحيين ما لم يستطع بولس الرسول تحقيقه فهو وضح لأهل كورنثوس لماذا لم يتكلم بأسلوب الفلسفة فكتب إليهم قائلاً لا بحكمة كلام لئلا يتعطل صليب المسيح فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله لأنه مكتوب سأبيد الحكماء وأرفض فهم الفهماء .. أين الحكيم، أين الكاتب، أين مباحث هذا الدهر. ألم يجهل الله حكمة هذا العالم لأنه إذا كان العالم فى حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة أستحسن الله أن يخلص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة لأن اليهود يسألون آية واليونانيين يطلبون حكمة ولكننا نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلباً لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة ، "وأما للمدعوين يهوداً وينانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله. لأن جهالة الله أحكم من الناس وضعف الله أقوى من الناس" (1كو 17:1-25) .

العمل القوى لا يحتاج إلى دعاية لذلك القديس بولس لم يكرز بذلك الملك الجبار إنما بالمسيح المصلوب فتحول العالم كله للمسيح .. وهذا أعظم برهان على صدق المسيحية .

اليهود رفضوا الإيمان بإله مصلوب يريدون إله معجزات الذى هو إله موسى ، واليونانيون يسخرون بالكرازة بإله ضعيف ويعتبرون أن هذا جهل ومع هذا فالقديس بولس الرسول أخذ يكرز لهم بهذا الإله المصلوب حتى آمنوا ..

وأصبحت هنا قوة الكرازة ليست بالفلسفة والحكمة إنما بقوة الصليب فعلاً كما قال "وأنا لم أتيت إليكم أيها الأخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة منادياً لكم بشهادة الله . لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً” (1كو1:2:1، 2) .

وهنا يتسائل البعض قائلاً : الصليب كان وسيلة إعدام للمسيح كيف يتخذونه رمز للمسيحية ووسيلة فخر .. يلبسه المسيحيون على صدورهم ويعلقونه على منارات الكنائس .. الخ .

والإجابة كالآتى :

1- لو إن المسيح صلب باستحقاق لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح لم يصلب لأنه مذنب بل صلب لأجلنا نحن المذنبين لذلك فالصليب فخر ...

2- لو أن المسيح صلب عن ضعف لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح صلب عن قوة فهو كان يعلم كل ما كان مقدم عليه ومتقدم للصليب بكل قوة لذلك قال التلاميذ :

"ها أنا صاعد إلى أورشليم .. وأبن الإنسان يسلم..." .

“وحينما أتى الجنود ليقبضوا عليه ومعهم سيوف وعصى تقدم إليهم فى شجاعة وقال لهم يسوع أنا هو” (يو15:18) قالها بقوة ... فكان هو القوى وهم الضعفاء .

عندما "واحد من الذين مع يسوع مد يده وأستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه .. فقال له يسوع رد سيفك إلى مكاه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون . أتظن أنى لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبى فيقدم لى أكثر من أثنى عشر جيشاً من الملائكة . فكيف تكمل الكتب إنه هكذا ينبغى أن يكون" (مت 51:26-54) .

لأنه كان هدفه الصليب ، لذلك يقول له لحن فاى إيتاف إينف . (الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة) ... لأنه هو الكاهن وهو أيضاً الذبيحة .

ظن اليهود أنهم بالصليب تخلصوا من السيد المسيح ولكنه عاد وقام مرة أخرى بقوة .... فيم يتحقق هدفهم .. وبذلك لم يكن الصليب ضعف إنما كان قوة ...

الصليب مظهره الخاردى ضعف ولكن قيمته الداخلية قوة .. لذلك نقول فى لحن "أومونوجينيس" (يا من أظهر بالضعف من هو أعظم من القوة) ... لذلك فالمسيح كأنه يقول للشيطان أنا لم أسحقك بالقوة أو بسلطانى ولكن سوف أسحقك فى أضعف لحظات حياتى التى هى على الصليب ... سأترك لك تفعل بى كل ما تريد وفميا أنا أسلم الروح سوف أقبض عليك وأقيدك وأهزمك .. لذلك يقول التقليد الكنسى "أن الشيطان دنا من المسيح لكى يقبض على روحه كعادته مع جميع الذين يموتوا ... وهو ظن أن المسيح مثل إبراهيم .. أسحق .. يعقوب ... موسى ... الخ ... جميع الذين قبض على أرواحهم فى الجحيم ولكن عند المسيح على الصليب قال له بصرخة يائسة "أن كنت ابن الله أنزل .." لم يجبه المسيح لكى ينزل من على الصليب .. لأن الصليب كان طوال فترة حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض متحيراً من أعماله ... وفى هذه اللحظة إذ تظاهر السيد المسيح له بالضعف ولم ينزل من على الصليب فدنا منه الشيطان لكى يقبض على روحه .... وفى هذه اللحظة حيث المسيح متهالك وعلى وشك الموت وفى أضعف لحظات عمره قبض على الشيطان وقيده 1000 سنة (رقم رمزى) وأظهر بالضعف ما هو أعظم من القوة لذلك "كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله" (1كو18:1) فهو الذى به هزم الشيطان ونحن نفتخر به ونهاجم به أيضاً ضد الشيطان ... فنفكره بالموقعة الحربية التى هزم فيها الشيطان فيخزى عندما يأتى لمحاربتنا .

قصة :

شخص عدوانى يهدد سكان المكان وليس هناك من يقدر أن يقف أمامه وفى إحدى الأيام بينما هو يعمل صخب وقلق تقدم إليه صبى صغير وهمس فى أذنى هذا الوحش قائلاً (باب الشعرية) وإذ بالرجل العدوانى يهرب خجلاً ولم يعلو صوته مرة أخرى ... لأن هذه الكلمات التى همس بها الصبى فى أذنيه ذكرته بموقعة كان فيها فى منتهى الضعف وخرج مهزوماً ...

هكذا نحن نحارب الشيطان بالصليب ونذكره بالجلجثة، فيتراجع عنا ويخزى . الذى عبر عنه الكتاب قائلاً "رأيت الشيطان ساقطاً من السماء مثل البرق” .. “جرد الرياسات به بالصليب” يشبه خلع الرتب من أحد قواد الجيش مع الموسيقى الحزينة وبمرأى من الجميع لأجل هذا الأمر المحزن ... هذه حفلة الصليب .. الجميع ينظرون والصليب على جبل عال ... ويظن الجميع ظاهرياً أن المسيح مهزوم ولكن حقيقة الأمر أنه كاد على يجرد الرياسات (يقيد الشيطان) "لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فى شئ” (يو30:14) .وصار المسيح رئيس السلام .

3- الصليب كان قصد الله ... كان قصد الله أن يموت المسيح مصلوباً رغم أن الإعدام كان فى ذلك الجيل بواحدة من ثلاثة طرق هى :

1- قطع الرقبة بالسيف : طريقة رومانية للرعاية الرومانيين ذوى الجنسية لرومانية لذلك لم تقطع رقبة المسيح ولأن المسيح رأس الكنيسة ولابد ن يظل مرتبطاً بها ...

ولأنه لو قطعت رقبته تكن هنا فرصة للشك بعد القيامة أن هذا الرأس ليس لهذا الجسد .. (من أقوال الآباء) وأستشهد بهذه الطريقة القديس بولس الرسول لأنه أخد الجنسية الرومانية .

2- الرجم بالحجارة : طريقة يهودية بحسب الناموس اليهودى ..
رغم أن بيلاطس رفض قتل المسيح نجد أنه فى نفس الجيل 36 سنه استشهد القديس اسطفانوس بالرجم بالحجارة ..

ورغم أن شاول كان يجر المسيحيين ويأخذ رسائل من رسائل من رؤساء الكهنة ويقتلهم فالمسيح لم يقتل رجماً لأن الرجم يفتت الجسد والعظام أما الكنيسة فلا تتفتت لذلك النبوة تقول “عظم من عظامه لا يكسر” لذلك على الصليب مات قبل أن يكسر الجنود ساقيه مع اللصين كعادة المصلوب (من أقوال الآباء) .

3- الصلب : طريقة رومانية للعبيد والأجانب .
كان لابد من الصليب لكى تتحقق القيامة أن هذا المصلوب أمام الجميع هو الذى نراه قام بجراحة ... ليس هنا مجال للشك ...

هذه الجراحات لا تعوق القيامة بعكس قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام هذه الجراحات أيضاً لا تعوق إيماننا نحن بالقيامة بعكس لو قام بعد قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام فهو فى إمكانه أعاده كل شئ على ما كان عليه ولكن نحن إيماننا ضعيف فكانت ستوجد فرصة للشك هناك .

لذلك أيضاً دفن المسيح فى قبر جديد لئلا يظن أنه آخر الذى قام من الأموات ..
أيضاً القديس أثناسيوس الرسول يعلل لماذا كان الصليب لازماً للمسيح فهو يقول لأن الشيطان لقبه لكتاب المقدس أنه رئيس سلطان الهواء لذلك كان يجب أن المسيح يقاتله فى مملكته وهو معلق على عود الصليب فى الهواء وهو على الأرض .

الصليب قائمتين إحداهما رأسية تربط السمائيين بالأرضيين والأخرى عرضية تربط الشعوب ببعضهما البعض .

لذلك كان الصليب قصد الله .. وفى خطة الله ولم يكن صدقة ويجب علينا أن نفتخر به لأنه حقق قصد الله وخطته بنجاح .

إشارات العهد القديم تبين أن الصليب كان فى قصد الله :

نحن نهتم بالصليب وبإشارة وعلامة الصليب التى يشير إليها العهد القديم بعكس البروتستانت الذين يؤمنون بالصليب ولكن لا يستخدمونه كإشارة .. ولا يجدون معنى للإشارة إنما كل الاهتمام بدم المسيح ...

رموز الصليب فى العهد القديم هى :

الحية النحاسية - سلم يعقوب - عصا هرون - بركة يعقوب لإبنى يوسف مسنى وافرايم - تحرك شعب إسرائيل فى الوسط خيمة الاجتماع والثلاثة أسباط فى كل ناحية على هيئة صليب - المذبح فى العهد القديم - التى أخرجوا بها الفأس الذى سقط فى الماء - وصارت المياه عذبه بدلاً من مرة - العصا التى ضربت بها صخرة حوريب .

فإن كانت جميع هذه العلامات لم تكن صدفة فى العهد القديم إنما كانت لحظة وقصد فلا بد لى أن أفتخر بعلامة الصليب والصليب صار فى دمنا ولنا حق أن نستخدمه .

مبنى الكنيسة أحياناً يكون على شكل صليب .

1- دائرة رمز للأبدية . 2- سفينة .

ولكن أشهر المناظر للكنيسة هى على شكل صليب ...

فالكنيسة هى أيضاً صليب
فى نصوص الليتورجية نقول :

1- نسجد لصليبك فى لحن : ليس معناه إطلاقاً عبادة أوثان .. هناك فرق بين عبادة الأوثان والعبادة المسيحية (السجود للصليب .. وللجسد المقدس على المذبح) عندما ينفصل الله عن المادة تصير المادة وثن وعندما يتحد الله بالمادة تصير المادة مقدسة . عباد الأوثان كانوا يسجدون للأوثان (حيوانات - كواكب ... الخ) بمعزل عن الله لذلك كانت عبادتم نجسة .. أما نحن عندما نسجد لهذه الماد نعلن أن الله متجلى فيها وأن المادة فى نظر الله مقدسة وأنه يمكن أن يتحد بها .. وهذا يعلن إيماننا بالتجسد، وأن التجسد ليس هو قصة وهمية إنما واقع يومى وبرهانه أن الله فينا .. وأن المادة صارت مقدسة .. وأن الله يتحد بالمادة لذلك فأنا أتقدم للمادة (التناول) بكل وقار .. وأتلاقى مع الله خلال هذه المواد .. ومن يعترض على هذا الكلام فهو لا يؤمن بالتجسد ويوافق الفكر الغنوسى القائل أن المادة شر ...

إن كنا نؤمن أن الله خلق المادة كما هو خلق الروح ... تصير المادة مقدسة وإن كنا نؤمن أن الله تجسد فإن المادة بالأحرى أكثر قداسة لذلك يمكننى أسجد للصليب وللمذبح، وعندما نسجد للصليب فنحن نسجد للمصلوب لذلك يقول القديس بولس لرسول "عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه" المقصود هنا بدم الذى صلب على الصليب أى المصلوب بقصد الاتحاد بين الصليب والمصلوب صار كأنه اتحاد مطلق .

2- ذكصولجية عيد الصليب : تعلن إيماننا بالصليب كعلامة الصليب عقيدياً فهو ذبيحة - فداء - مصالحة مع الله .. الخ .

أما الصليب طقسياً علامة لا تقل فكر قيمتها عن الفكر العقيدى ، ففى ذكصولجية الصليب يتكلم عن الصليب كعلامة قائلاً نسجد لصليبك الخشبة المحيية الصليب فحزناً .

3- فى إبصالية يوم الجمعة نقول : أعطى علامة لعبيده الذين يخافونه أن : ... هذه العلامة التى هى أسم الخلاص والصليب المحمى الذى صلبه عليه ..

4- أثناء القداس الإلهى : يستخدم الكاهن الصليب باستمرار يبارك به الشعب حتى صار الصليب عملاً كهنوتياً من اختصاصات الكاهن .. أى الشعب لا يستطيع أن يرشم الصليب فى وجود الكاهن .

الكاهن لا يمسك الصليب أو يرشم به فى وجود الأسقف ..

والأسقف لا يمسك الصليب أو يرشم به فى البطريرك ..

لأن الصليب صار عملاً كهنوتياً .. وغير مسموح لإنسان أن يرشم الآخر إلا الكاهن إلا كنوع من الحماية ترشم الأم ابنها ..

5- الإنسان يرشم نفسه بالصليب ولكن لا يرشم آخر .

الآباء قديماً كانوا فى لبرية إذا تقابل أحدهم مع الآخر يرشم نفسه بالصليب ولا يرشم مع الآخر بالصليب لسببين :

1- لئلا يكون الآخر كاهن فكيف بروح الأتضاع يرشم عليه .

2- لئلا يكون الآخر روح نجس فيهج عليه لأن الآب يحتمى فى الصليب .
إنما كان آباؤنا يرشمون الصليب على أنفسهم عند مقابلتهم لبعض فإن كان الآخر مثله سيكون هناك تآلف وإن كان روح نجس سوف يهرب من أمامه .

الإنسان يرشم الصليب على الطعام والشراب ليباركه ويبعد الشيطان ...
رشم الصليب فى التقليد البيزنطى :

إصبع الإبهام مع الإصبع قبل الخنصر يعمل دائرة تشير إلى الأبدية وفى نفس الوقت يكون إصبع الشبابه مع الإصبع الأوسط يعمل علامة الصليب كما أن وضع الإبهام مع الإصبع قبل الأخير يحجز عشرة عقل ورقم عشرة بالقبطى هو يوتا (1) الذى هو اسم يسوع .

6- فى القداس الإلهى يوجد 42 رشم صليب منهم :
18 رشم : على الشعب والخدام (من بدية رفع الحمل عبارة عن 3 أجيوس 3 الربا مع جميعكم تحليل الخدام الفوائدى) .

18 رشم : على الخبز والخمر قبل حلول الروح القدس (3 بارك وشكر وقسم وقدسه للخبز ثم 3 على الأم).

6 رشم : أناء حلول الروح القدس (3 على االخبز + 3 على الكأس) .

بعد التحويل يوجد 6 رشومات ولكن لا يرشمهم الكاهن إنما يرشم الدم بالجسد .. ويرشم الجسد بالدم ويرشم الدم بالدم (يصنع الكاهن إصبعه بالكأس ويرشم من الدم الدم) .
7- فى سر المعمودية : يرشم الكاهن على الماء بالصليب وأيضاً يضع الزيت على منظر صليب .. الزيت فى المعمودية 3 أنواع هم :

أ- زيت ساذج : يرشم به المعمودية والمتعمد لطرد الشياطين .
ب- زيت عاليلاون : زيت الفرح لاستقبال الروح القدس .
ج - زيت الميرون : لسكنى الروح القدس .

"متى خرج الروح النجس من الإنسان يجتاز فى أماكن ليس فيها ماء يطلب راحة ... وإذا لا يجد يقول أرجع إلى بيتى الذى خرجت منه فيأتى ويجده مكتوباً مزيناً ثم يذهب ويأخذ سبعة أرواح أشد منه فتدخل وتسكن هناك فتصير أواخر ذلك الإنسان أشر من أوائله" (لو24:11-26) .

نحن فى الكنيسة نطرد الروح النجس من الماء والطفل وقبل أن يرجع إليه ثانية نعطيه الروح القدس فعند عودته إليه يعود ولا يستطيع الدخول لأنه أخذ الروح القدس .. لكن إذا وجده فارغاً فيدخل ويسكن بداخله ...
جميعها بعلامة الصليب أيضاً فى سر مسحة المرضى وفى صلاة الإكليل وفى بقية جميع الأسرار .

فالصليب هو وسيلتنا فى الصلاة والتقديس والمباركة والسجود ... الخ ، لقد نجح المستجدين فى اقتناء الصليب وهذا يوآزر من جهادنا ويسندنا .
قصة :

ذهب ساحر يطلب من الأسقف بأن يأمره أن يعمل له أى شئ يأمره به فسخر به الأسقف وقال له : أحضر لى الصليب من على المذبح .. وهنا نقهقر الشيطان ولم يستطع لأن الشيطان لا يستطيع أن يصمد أمام الصليب .
طوبى لمن يحتمى بالصليب .
الصليب طقسياً له عيدين وله أسبوع :

العيدين هما : أعياد احتفالية تصلى بالطقس الشعانينى :

العيد الأصلى خاص بشهر برمهات ولأنه يقع فى الصوم الكبير رتبوا عيداً فى تت لكى نحتفل دون تحرج من الصوم ...
نحتفل به 3 أيام ويعامل معاملة الأعياد السيدية ويكون له دوره كبيرة نقرأ خلالها 12 إنجيل أمام أيقونات القديسين كأننا نقول لهم "أنتم أيضاً حملتم الصليب كما حمله المسيح" .

احتفال الصليب له مراحل فى القدس يقام كل يم جمعة بقراءات خاصة وتسبيح تسمى درب الصليب ... وهذه على مدار السنة ...

دورة الصليب مرتبة بالطقس الشعانينى نسبة لدخول السيد المسيح أورشليم ثم صلب وأيضاً ما صنعته الملكة هيلانة وأبنها قسطنطين لتكريم الصليب .

صلوات دورة الصليب أمام أيقونات القديسين تعنى قول الكتاب "أن كنا نتألم معه لكى نتمجد معه" .

الاحتفال الخاص بالصليب فى أسبوع البصخة ففيه الزخر الروحى .. ونعيش فيه مع المسيح بفعله الكفارى لحظة بلحظة .. وكلمة (البصخة) تعنى (العبور) العبور من الظلمة إلى النور .

ومن العبودية إلى الحرية .

ومن أن تكون عبيد إلى أن نكون أبناء ...

كثرة استخدام الصليب بالكنيسة والاحتفال به وتمجيده ينقل دائماً لذهننا فعله الكفارى وخلاص نفوسنا .


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*** لماذا الخمير فى القربان ؟؟ **




نلاحظ عند تقديم الحمل :
----------------------------
1- القربانة عبارة عن خبزة مستديرة كقرص الشمس , اشارة الى السيد المسيح شمس البر , الذى ليس له بداية ولا نهاية ...

2- يكتب عليها باليونانية " قدوس الله . قدوس القوى . قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت " ...

3- بالقربانة 12 جزءا مربعا , بداخل كل منها صليب صغير تذكارا للآثنى عشر تلميذا , يتوسطهم مربع يسمى باليونانية " الاسباديكون " ومعناها " السيدى " وهو يشير للسيد المسيح له المجد ...

4- يعمل حول الاسباديكون خمسة ثقوب : الثلاثة مسامير واكليل الشوك والحربة ... ويراعى فى كل مرة يمسك الكاهن الحمل ان تكون الثلاثة الثقوب على اليمين ...

5- يكون عدد القربانات مفردا 3 او 5 او 7 :

+ فالثلاثة تشير
----------------
تشير الى الثالوث المقدس , واختيار الكاهن لواحدة منهم اشارة الى تجسد احد الثلاثة أقانيم ليصير حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم , كما انه اشارة الى اشتراك الثلاثة اقانيم فى عمل الفداء ...

+ والخمسة تشير
----------------------
تشير الى ذبائح العهد القديم " المحرقة - الخطية - الاثم - السلام - القربان " .. كما ان هذه الذبائح كانت تقدم من خمسة انواع من الحيوانات والطيور الطاهرة " الغنم - البقر - الماعز - الحمام - اليمام " لاويين 1 : 3 , 10 , 14 ...

+ والسبعة تشير
-------------------
تشير الى نفس هذه التقدمات مضافا اليها العصفوران الخاصان بتطهير الآبرص - لا 14 : 4 ...

6- تعميد الحمل
------------------
يبل الكاهن أصبابعه بالماء اشارة الى العماد , وهو يقول السر الخاص من سر مابعد الاستعداد وفرش المذبح " اعط يارب ان تكون مقبولة امامك ذبيحتنا عن خطاياى , وجهالات شعبك , ولانها طاهرة كموهبة روحك القدوس . بالمسيح يسوع ربنا ..." أى اقبل هذه الذبيحة كفدية عن خطاياى خاصة , وعن جهالات الشعب ...

ثم ينسكب الكاهن على الحمل , ويصلى صلاة سرية عميقة لاجل الجميع , ولاجل الكنيسة , والضيقات , ولآجل بيته واقاربه , ولاجل نفسه " وتسمى صلاة التذكارات " ...

بعد انهاء التذكارات السابقة يصلى الكاهن الثلاث اواشى الصغار , وهى من اجل : سلام الكنيسة - من اجل رئيس كهنتنا - من اجل الاجتماعات ...

7- بما ان السيد المسيح حمل خطايانا
--------------------------------------------
بما ان السيد المسيح حمل خطايانا فى جسده على الصليب , وقدم ذاته ذبيحة خطية عنا , لذلك لزم ان يقدم لخدمة القداس خبز به خمير , اشارة الى الخطية التى حملها السيد المسيح فى جسده ... ذلك لان ذبيحة القداس الالهى تشمل الصليب وما قبل الصليب ... وهو ماتفعله كنيستنا القبطية المسترشدة بالروح القدس , اى انها تقدم الخبز المختمر .. كما انها لم تكتف بوضع الخمير فى الخبز فقط , بل لزم ان يدخل الخبز الى النار حتى تموت هذه الخميرة كما ماتت الخطية فى جسد السيد المسيح المقام من الاموات ...

فالخميرة موجودة فى قربان القداس , لكنها ميتة بفعل النار , وكما ابطلت النار فعل الخميرة , ابطل السيد المسيح الخطية بذبيحة نفسه " الله الذى ارسل ابنه فى شبه جسد الخطية .. ولاجل الخطية دان الخطية فى الجسد - رو 8 : 3 ...


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------

